# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  A Monstrous Night Below OOC

## Xihirli

Night Below: An Underdark Adventure
_A Fifth Edition Conversion_
*Spoiler: Night Below Description*
Show


The following is a description right from the campaign I'm adapting, with minor changes to better suit the system.

Night Below is an epic dungeon-based campaign, designed to take player characters from 1st *2nd* level to
10th level and beyond. The adventure begins in Haranshire: a detailed, but not over-large, aboveground milieu of villages, hills, forests, and other sites. Night Below has been expressly written so that a DM can integrate it into any ongoing AD&D campaign, whether Toril,...*<redacted>* What begins as an investigation of disappearances that seems only to involve the PCs apprehending bandits, thieves, and kidnappers turns into something infinitely more sinister, leading the PCs into the deepest depths of the underdark, far from the relatively well-mapped territory of the Drow. The adventure climaxes in a great battle against formidable and implacable foes: the aboleth, and their many slaves, servitors, and allies. 



*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show

*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*
D&D 5th Edition
*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
Central Toril!Faerun, starting on the roads in Harenshire, a minor fiefdom largely composed of backwater towns which is aboveground, by the way. You're all monsters!
*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
3-4.
*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
Right here on Giant in the Playground PbP. 
*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
Level 2.  
*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
Starting wealth, as laid out in the Player's Handbook. 
*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
PHB, Volo's, and XGtE are all good; homebrew, anything from Tasha's, and UA are case-by-case. Setting-specific stuff like Ravnica and Eberron is also case-by-case.
*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
As above, though don't combine tiefling variants together. 
*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
28 point buy.
*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Do fill in your alignment, please. Play well together.
*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
We will be using Monstrous Gestalt, no multiclassing. 
*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
Roll in-thread. 
*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
We will be using Monstrous Gestalt, with me creating your monster statblock upon request.
*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
Yes, where did you come from? Why are you here? What led you to a life of danger? Are you partially or all monster? What questions have I not thought of just now?
*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
There's a decent amount of alliance making and breaking required to triumph here, with a combination of hacking and talking your problems away. 
*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
Nothing I'd need to add to 7.


*Spoiler: Characters*
Show

Player
Character
Base Race
Gestalt
Class

JNAP
Celia
Tabaxi
Quickling
Artificer

BobtheWizard
Xorgid
(Goblin)
Berbalang
Wizard

Dr. GunsforHands
Sundew
(V. Human)
Mimic
Ranger





*Spoiler: Monstrous Gestalt*
Show


In addition to your normal race and class abilities, you gain the following abilities whenever you reach a new tier. 
*Spoiler: Quickling*
Show



Quickling
*Level*
*Proficiency Bonus*
*Features*
*Speed Increase*
*Adaptations*

1st
+2
Quickling Traits, Adaptations, Speed Increase, Size Decrease
+15 ft
1

5th
+3
Untouchable
+30 ft
2

11th
+4
Envoy Unseelie
+45 ft
3

17th
+6
Dagger! Dagger! Dagger!
+60 ft
4



*Quickling Traits*
As a Quickling, you have the following racial traits in addition to those of your normal race.

You gain +2 to your Dexterity score.
You have Darkvision out to 60', or add 30' to your preexisting Darkvision.
You have a flying speed equal to your current walking speed. This benefit works only in short bursts; you fall if you end your turn in the air and nothing else is holding you aloft.

*Adaptations*
Also as a Quickling, you have a series of adaptations, as best befitting your environment and upbringing. Select one at level one from the list below, gaining another one at each tier. Each time you level up, you may replace one adaptation with another. 

*Speed Increase*
Also as a Quickling, you move rapidly in the blink of an eye. At each tier, your walking speed increases by 15 ft.

*Size Decrease*
At level one, if you are smaller than Tiny, your size becomes Tiny. 

*Untouchable*
At level 5, you gain the following 2 traits. 
Blurred Movement. Attack rolls against the quickling have disadvantage unless the quickling is incapacitated or restrained.
Evasion. If the quickling is subjected to an effect that allows it to make a Dexterity saving throw to take only half damage, it instead takes no damage if it succeeds on the saving throw, and only half damage if it fails.

*Envoy Unseelie*
Quicklings, the messengers of the unseelie court, are given certain privileges by the Queen of Air and Darkness.
At level eleven, you learn Sylvan, or another language if you already know it. When you speak Sylvan, you can speak with animals and plants freely. You can commune with the nature spirits around you, and using this trait you can cast Blink (protected by air), Fire Shield (Cold Shield Only), and Tree Stride.
You can cast these spells once per long rest. At level 17, you may cast them twice.

*Dagger! Dagger! Dagger!*
At level seventeen, you may make three attacks with dagger(s) as a bonus action.



*Adaptations*

*Blurred Movements*
Attack rolls against the quickling have disadvantage unless the quickling is incapacitated or restrained.

*Fast Action*
You can take the Dash, Disengage, or Hide action as a Bonus Action. 

*Evasion*
If the quickling is subjected to an effect that allows it to make a Dexterity saving throw to take only half damage, it instead takes no damage if it succeeds on the saving throw, and only half damage if it fails.

*Faster! Faster! Faster!*
Your base land speed increases by 10'.

*Tough*
Your HP increases by 2 per level.

*Hardy*
You gain proficiency in a save you are not already proficient in.



*Spoiler: Alseid*
Show



Alseid
*Level*
*Proficiency Bonus*
*Features*
*Innate Spellcasting*
*Adaptations*

1st
+2
Alseid Traits, Innate Spellcasting, Adaptations, Unarmed Damage
1/day Lesser
1

5th
+3
Magic Resistance, Hide in Plain Sight
3/day Lesser, 1/Day Moderate
2

11th
+4
Protection of Nature
3/day Lesser; 2/Day Moderate, 1/Day Greater
3

17th
+6
Swift Beauty
3/day All
4



*Alseid Traits*
As an Alseid, you have the following racial traits in addition to those of your normal race.
Add +2 to your Charisma.

*Innate Spellcasting*
As a pure expression of nature, you are in tune with the magic of the wilds. The Alseid table shows you which spells you have access to and how many times they may be cast per day. 
Lesser Spells: cure wounds, charm person, sleep
Moderate Spells: calm emotions, lesser restoration, plant growth
Greater Spells: Aura of Vitality, Speak with Plants, Greater Restoration

*Adaptations*
Also as an Alseid, you have a series of adaptations, as best befitting your environment and upbringing. Select one at level one from the list below, gaining another one at each tier. Each time you level up, you may replace one adaptation with another. 

*Unarmed Damage*
Also as an Alseid, you fight with your beauty. Your unarmed strike damage dice increase to a d10, and you deal radiant damage with your unarmed strike. Further, when you attack with an unarmed strike, you may use your Charisma, rather than your strength, for the attack and damage roll.

*Magic Resistance*
At level 5, you gain Magic Resistance as your fey blood runs through you with renewed vigor. 
You gain advantage on saving throws against spells and other magical effects.

*Hide in Plain Sight*
One with nature, you can adjust to blend into most environments given time. At level 5, you gain Expertise in the Stealth skill. If you're already proficient in Stealth, gain proficiency in another skill of your choice.

*Protection of Nature*
At level 11, you become resistant to Radiant Damage, immune to Poison damage, and immune to the charmed, frightened, and poison conditions. 
As an action, you may extend these protections out to a number of creatures equal to your Charisma modifier. They keep these benefits for ten minutes. You may only extend your protections once per long rest. 


*Swift Beauty*
At level 17, you may make two attacks with your unarmed strike as a bonus action. 


*Adaptations*

*Natural Armor*
While you aren't wearing armor or using a metal shield, your AC is equal to 10 + your Charisma Modifier + your Constitution Modifier. 

*Fey Ancestry*
You have advantage on saving throws against being charmed, and magic can't put you to sleep.

*Intense Beauty*
The damage from your Unarmed Strikes uses a d12, rather than a d10, to calculate damage. 

*Resilience of Nature*
Gain Resistance against a damage type of your choice. If you choose bludgeoning, piercing, or slashing, it does not function against those damage types from magical weapons. 

*Tough*
Your HP increases by 2 per level.

*Hardy*
You gain proficiency in a save you are not already proficient in.



*Spoiler: Berbalang*
Show



Berbalang
*Level*
*Proficiency Bonus*
*Features*
*Languages*
*Adaptations*

1st
+2
Berbalang Traits, Adaptations, Spectral Duplicate
+3
1

5th
+3
Innate Spellcasting, Spectral Duplicate Improvements
+6
2

11th
+4
Astral Walker, Spectral Duplicate Improvements
+9
3

17th
+6
Astral Reality, Spectral Duplicate Improvements
All Languages, including secret languages
4



*Berbalang Traits*
As a Berbalang, you have the following racial traits in addition to those of your normal race.


You gain +1 to your Intelligence and Dexterity scores.
You have a fly speed equal to your walking speed. 
You have Darkvision out to 60 feet, or add 30 feet to your existing Darkvision.
You gain proficiency in the Arcana and Religion skills. 

*Spectral Duplicate*
As a bonus action, the berbalang creates one spectral duplicate of itself in an unoccupied space it can see within 60 feet of it. While the duplicate exists, the berbalang is unconscious. A berbalang can have only one duplicate at a time. The duplicate disappears when it takes or deals damage or when the berbalang dismisses it (no action required).
Everything experienced by your duplicate is known by you, and it has your same game statistics.
After your duplicate vanishes, you must complete a short or long rest before you can create a new one. 

*Languages*
Your constant study unlocks more knowledge all the time. Each time you increase a Tier, learn 3 languages of your choice. 

*Adaptations*
Also as a Berbalang, you have a series of adaptations, as best befitting your environment and upbringing. Select one at level one from the list below, gaining another one at each tier. You may replace any adaptations each time you level up. 

*Innate Spellcasting*
At level five, your connection to the Astral Plane is drawn, allowing you to speak across planar bounds and reach beyond the veil. You can cast Speak With Dead at will, without expending a spell slot. Once per long rest, you can cast Plane Shift, but it can only be used to deliver yourself to the Astral Plane. 

*Spectral Duplicate Improvements*
At level five, your connection to your duplicate strengthens. It no longer vanishes after taking or dealing damage, though all of its damage becomes psychic.

*Astral Walker*
At level 11, the silvery seas of the Astral Plane are your home. You can sense when crossings to the Astral Sea are nearby, and while you sleep at night, whichever one of your yous that is not sleeping can search the Astral Sea for answers, asking questions of the very cosmos. 

*Spectral Duplicate Improvements*
At level eleven, as an action, you can trade places with your Spectral Duplicate as long as youre on the same plane of existence, or one of you is on the Astral Plane. 

*Astral Reality*
At level 17, your study of the secrets of the cosmos shows you the location of all other planes swimming WITHIN the Astral Sea. You gain Truesight out to 120 feet, and can mark any creatures you see with starlight as an action. The creatures you choose are outlined in light, and over the next 10 minutes they exude dim light in a 10-foot radius. Any attack roll against an affected creature or object has advantage if the attacker can see it, and the affected creature or object cant benefit from being invisible or from hiding on the Ethereal Plane.



*Adaptations*

*Unlock your Mind*
Gain proficiency in one tool, or two skills. 

*Truesight*
You gain Truesight out to 120'.

*Magical Secret*
Add 1 Level 3 or lower spell to your Spells Known. Not conjure animals please. 

*Ghost Whisperer*
You can cast the Speak With Dead spell once per short rest.

*Tough*
Your HP increases by 2 per level.

*Hardy*
You gain proficiency in a save you are not already proficient in.

*Speed of the Stars*
Your Land and Flying speeds increase by 10 feet.


*Spoiler: Lamia*
Show



Lamia
*Level*
*Proficiency Bonus*
*Features*
*Innate Spellcasting*
*Adaptations*

1st
+2
Lamia Traits, Adaptations, Size Increase, Innate Spellcasting
Lesser 3/day
1

5th
+3
Intoxicating Touch
Lesser At-Will, Moderate 3/day
2

11th
+4
Mistress of the Desert
Lesser At-Will, Moderate 3/day, Greater 1/Day
3

17th
+6
Bloodthirst
Lesser At-Will, Moderate and Greater 3/day
4



*Lamia Traits*
As a Lamia, you have the following racial traits in addition to those of your normal race.

You gain +2 to your Charisma score.
You have Darkvision out to 60 feet, or add 30 feet to your existing Darkvision.
*Size Increase*
At level 1, if your size is less than Large, you become Large. 

*Innate Spellcasting*
The lamia's innate spellcasting ability is Charisma.. It can innately cast the following spells, requiring no material components. The Tier table tells you which spells you can cast, and how often.
Lesser: disguise self (any humanoid form), major image
Moderate: charm person, mirror image, scrying, suggestion
Greater: geas

*Adaptations*
Also as a Lamia, you have a series of adaptations, as best befitting your environment and upbringing. Select one at level one from the list below, gaining another one at each tier. You may replace any adaptations each time you level up. 

*Intoxicating Touch*
At level five, you may spread a curse with your grasp. 
Melee Spell Attack: Charisma is your spellcasting ability with this attack. Hit: The target is magically cursed for 1 hour. Until the curse ends, the target has disadvantage on Wisdom saving throws and all ability checks. 
You may make this Melee Spell Attack as a bonus action.

*Mistress of the Desert*
At level 11, the mirages and heat of the desert are yours to command. You learn the Hallucinatory Terrain spell, and can cast it once without spending a spell slot. After that, you may use your spell slots to cast it. You gain fire resistance, and can survive for up to five days without water with no adverse effects. Further, your relationship to the reptiles of the desert gives you immunity to poison. 

*Bloodthirst*
You can drink the blood of a dead creature to gain the benefits of a short rest in ten minutes. 



*Adaptations*

*Resistant Body*
You gain resistance to non-magical piercing, slashing, and bludgeoning damage.

*Blindsight*
You gain Blindsight out to 120'.

*Natural Weapons.* 
Your fanged maw and constricting serpentine body are natural weapons, which you can use to make unarmed strikes. If you hit with your bite, you deal piercing damage equal to 1d4 + your Strength modifier, and your target must make a Constitution saving throw (DC 8 + your proficiency bonus + your Constitution modifier). On a failed save, the target takes 1d4 poison damage.
If you hit with your constrict attack, you deal bludgeoning damage equal to 1d6 + your Strength modifier, and the target is grappled (escape DC 8 + your proficiency bonus + your Strength modifier). Until this grapple ends, the target is restrained, and you cant constrict another target.

*Slither*
Unlike others, who on their bellies have trouble moving, you find that position very natural. You can freely squeeze into medium spaces without suffering any of the drawbacks, and are immune to the prone condition. 

*Tough*
Your HP increases by 2 per level.

*Hardy*
You gain proficiency in a save you are not already proficient in.

*Mirage*
You may cast _Dream_ once per long rest without expending a spell slot. Choose any one mental stat to be your spellcasting stat for this.


*Spoiler: Mimic*
Show

Mimic
*Level*
*Proficiency Bonus*
*Features*
*Mass Limit*
*Adaptations*

1st
+2
Mimic Traits, Adaptations, Mass Limit, Polymorph
1

5th
+3
Adhesive, False Appearance, Grappler
2

11th
+4
Living Trap
3

17th
+6
Swallow
4



*Mimic Traits*
As a Mimic, you have the following racial traits in addition to those of your normal race.

You gain +2 to your Strength score.
You have Darkvision out to 60 feet, or add 30 feet to your existing Darkvision.
You gain proficiency in Stealth. 
Your Bite and Pseudopod are natural weapons. Your bite deals 1d8 piercing damage and 1d8 acid damage. Your Pseudopod deals 1d8 bludgeoning damage and has a range of 10'.
Telepathy - You can telepathically speak to any creature you can see within 30 feet of you. You need to share a language with the creature for it to understand your telepathic utterances.

*Polymorph*
At level 1, you become a Shapechanger. You can use your action to polymorph into an object or back into your true, amorphous form. Your statistics, including your weight, are the same in each form and your equipment does not transform with you. You revert to your true form if you are Unconscious or if you die.

*Mass Limit*
You can become an object of a different size than yourself as long as your mass remains the same. At higher tiers, the range of your transformed mass increases as the transformative magic making you up improves.

*Adaptations*
Also as a Mimic, you have a series of adaptations, as best befitting your environment and upbringing. Select one at level one from the list below, gaining another one at each tier. You may replace any adaptations each time you level up. 

*Adhesive Grip*
While you are in the form of an object, you adhere to anything that touches you. A huge or smaller creature adhered to you is grappled by you, and has disadvantage on the check to escape the grapple. 
While youre an object, your pseudopod attack triggers your adhesive trait on the target.

*False Appearance* 
At level five, you master the art of holding very still. Your proficiency in Stealth is upgraded to Expertise, and when you remain motionless, you are indistinguishable from an ordinary object.

*Grappler*
At level five, you have advantage on Attack rolls against creatures that are grappled by you.

*Living Trap*
When you take the attack action on your turn, you may make one additional Bite attack against a creature that is grappled by you. Additionally, you are immune to the prone condition.

*Swallow*
At level 17, when you hit a Huge or Smaller creature that is grappled by you with a bite attack, they are restrained. When you hit a Huge or smaller creature that is restrained with a bite attack, they are Swallowed by you. 
While swallowed, the creature is Blinded and Restrained, they have total cover against anything outside of you, and it takes 6d8 acid damage at the start of each of your turns.
If you take 30 damage or more on a single turn from a creature inside you, you must succeed on a DC 20 constitution saving throw at the end of that turn or regurgitate all swallowed creatures, which fall prone in front of you. If you die, a swallowed creature is no longer restrained and can escape by using half its movement, exiting prone.



*Adaptations*

*Natural armor*
While not wearing armor, your base AC is 10+CON

*Spider climb*
You gain a climbing speed equal to your walking speed

*Grappler* 
You can use your action to try to pin a creature grappled by you. To do so, make another grapple check. If you succeed, you and the creature are both restrained until the grapple ends. (adaptation)

*Toss Me!*
You can become light and easy to throw as a bonus action, becoming a tiny Thrown Weapon with a range of 60/120. Your damage die is a d8, and you can use your reaction to make a Bite or Pseudopod attack after you are used to successfully hit a creature.

*Shell Game*
Once per short rest, you can as an action divide into pieces. Your maximum size is quartered, and you create three duplicates that follow you closely. You gain the effect of the Mirror Image Spell for ten minutes, then reabsorb your pieces afterwards.

*Tough*
Your HP increases by 2 per level.

*Hardy*
You gain proficiency in a save you are not already proficient in.




*Spoiler: Giant Eagle*
Show


Giant Eagle
*Level*
*Proficiency Bonus*
*Features*
*Flight Speed*
*Adaptations*

1st
+2
Giant Eagle Traits, Adaptations, Size Increase, Maneuvers
+15 ft
1

5th
+3
Maneuver Improvements, Natural Weapons
+30 ft
2

11th
+4
Birds Eye View, Flyby
+45 ft
3

17th
+6
Maneuver Improvements
+60 ft
4



*Giant Eagle Traits*
As a Giant Eagle, you have the following racial traits in addition to those of your normal race.

You gain +1 to your Strength and Dexterity scores.
You gain proficiency in Perception. 
You gain a flying speed equal to your walking speed. 

*Size Increase*
At level 1, if your size is less than Large, you become Large. 

*Maneuvers*
Master of the skies, you learn maneuvers you can use in flight. You learn 3 Maneuvers at level 1, and your Flight Die is d6. You regain all expended dice when you complete a short or long rest. Your Maneuver save DC is based on your Dexterity or Strength Score.
You have 2 flight dice, and receive 2 more each tier. 

*Speed Increase*
At each Tier, your Flight Speed increases by 15 feet. 

*Adaptations*
Also as a Giant Eagle, you have a series of adaptations, as best befitting your environment and upbringing. Select one at level one from the list below, gaining another one at each tier. You may replace any adaptations each time you level up. 

*Maneuver Improvements*
At level 5, you learn an additional three maneuvers and your Flight Die becomes a d8.

*Natural Weapons*
At level five, you become proficient in using your natural weapons in combat. 
Beak. Melee Weapon Attack: +5 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 6 (1d6 + 3) piercing damage.
Talons. Melee Weapon Attack: +5 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 10 (2d6 + 3) slashing damage.

*Birds Eye View*
You can see up to 1 mile away with no difficulty. You are able to discern even fine details as though looking at something no more than 100 feet away from you. Additionally, dim light doesn't impose disadvantage on your Wisdom (Perception) checks. 

*Flyby*
You dont provoke opportunity attacks when you fly out of an enemys reach.


*Maneuver Improvements*
At level 17, you learn an additional three maneuvers and your Flight Die becomes a d10.



*Adaptations*

*Swooping Dive*
If you move downward toward an enemy and make a melee attack, you may add an additional 1d4 damage per 10 feet swooped. 

*Fast Flying Ace*
Your Fly speed increases by 15 feet. 

*Tough*
Your HP increases by 2 per level.

*Hardy*
You gain proficiency in a save you are not already proficient in.

*Maneuvers*
All uses of these maneuvers spend 1 flight die regardless of success. 

*Eagles Call* As a bonus action, direct an ally to make a weapon attack with their reaction. If the attack hits, roll a Flight Die and add it to the damage. 
*Quick Peck* As a reaction, make a Peck attack against a creature that makes a melee attack against you. If the attack hits, roll a Flight Die and add it to the damage. 
*Disarm* When you hit a creature with a weapon attack, you can expend one flgiht die to attempt to disarm the target, seizing one object in their hands in your talons. Add a flight die to the attacks damage roll, and the target must make a Strength saving throw. On a failed save, seize you choose. 
*Distract* When you hit a creature with a weapon attack, you can weaken the creature. You add the flight die to the attack's damage roll. The next attack roll against the target by an attacker other than you has advantage if the attack is made before the start of your next turn. 
*Catch!* When a creature is falling, use a reaction to move up to your speed to catch them. That creature adds your Flight die to its next ability check, attack roll or saving throw made within the next 10 minutes. 
*Feint* You can use a bonus action on your turn to feint, choosing one creature within your melee reach your target. Until the end of the turn, you have advantage on your next attack roll against that creature. If that attack hits, add the superiority die to the attack's damage roll.  
*Seize* You snatch up your opponent as you attack. When you hit a creature with a melee attack, add a flight die to the attacks damage roll, and the target must make a Strength saving throw. On a failed save, the target is Grappled by you if you are capable of grappling them. 
*Precision Strike* When you make a weapon attack roll against a creature, you can expend one flight die to add it to the roll. You can use this maneuver before or after making the attack roll, but before any effects of the attack are applied.  
*Wing Buffet* Once on your turn while you are flying, you may give your wings one strong flap. In a 10 radius sphere around you, all creatures must succeed on a Strength saving throw. On a failure, they take bludgeoning damage equal to a roll of your Flight Die and fall prone. 
*Lunge* When you make a melee weapon attack on your turn, you can expend one flight die to increase your reach for that attack by 5 feet. If you hit, you add the flight die to the attack's damage roll. 



*Spoiler: Imp*
Show


Imp
*Level*
*Proficiency Bonus*
*Features*
*Resistances*
*Adaptations*

1st
+2
Imp Traits, Adaptations, Resistances
Fire Immunity
1

5th
+3
Shapechanger, Invisibility
Cold Resistance
2

11th
+4
Magic Resistance
Poison Immunity
3

17th
+6
Devils Bargain
Bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing from nonmagical attacks that arent silvered
4



*Imp Traits*
As an Imp, you have the following racial traits in addition to those of your normal race.

You gain +1 to your Dexterity and Charisma scores.
You have Darkvision out to 60 feet, or add 30 feet to your existing Darkvision.
You gain a Fly speed equal to your walking speed. 
You can use your tail as a natural weapon. Your tail (bite in beast form) becomes a natural weapon with the finesse property, dealing 1d4 piercing damage on a hit. Your target must also succeed on a constitution saving throw, taking 2d6 poison damage per tier on a failure or half on a success. The DC is based on your Constitution score.

*Size Increase*
At level 1, if your size is greater than Tiny, you become Tiny. 


*Resistances*
Your fiendish resilience boils through your blood. Each tier, you gain another resistance or immunity. The table shows which resistance/immunity you gain at which level. 

*Shapechanger*
At level 5, you become a Shapechanger. The imp can use its action to polymorph into a beast form that resembles a rat (speed 20 ft.), a raven (20 ft., fly 60 ft.), or a spider (20 ft., climb 20 ft.), or back into its true form. Its statistics are the same in each form, except for the speed changes noted. Any equipment it is wearing or carrying isnt transformed. It reverts to its true form if it dies or falls unconscious.

*Invisibility*
At level five, you master your ability to vanish from the sight of others. 
The imp magically turns invisible until it attacks or until its concentration ends (as if concentrating on a spell). Any equipment the imp wears or carries is invisible with it.

*Size Increase*
At level five, you increase by one size category. This grants you increased reach as befitting your new size and +5' to your base land speed.

*Magic Resistance*
At level 11, you gain magic resistance. You have advantage on saving throws against spells and other magical effects.

*Devils Bargain*
As the messenger of the hells, you have many contacts and favors to call in if necessary. You can cast Infernal Calling, and the Devil you summon becomes friendly to you (though still unfriendly to any in your party who are not Devils). You can also use the summoned devil as an intermediary for deals with Greater Devils. You can cast Infernal Calling in this way once per long rest. 



*Adaptations*

*Resistant Body*
You gain resistance to non-magical piercing, slashing, and bludgeoning damage.

*Devil's sight*
You gain Devil's sight out to 120'.

*Deceitful Manipulator*
You gain proficiency in two skills of your choice. 

*Tough*
Your HP increases by 2 per level.

*Hardy*
You gain proficiency in a save you are not already proficient in.

*Speed up!*
Your flight speed increases by 10 feet. 

*Early Invisibility*
You can cast invisibility once per short rest.

----------


## Bobthewizard

This should be fun. Xorgid will be grumpy, but he'll look out for you two as much as he can. I'm excited to see how the mimic works out. 

For Celia, since there is no multi classing, we have two Int-based characters, and JNAP took all the Cha skills anyway, would it be possible to home-brew for this campaign that his artificer uses charisma? Only if JNAP even wants to, of course. That way we'd have all of the important skills relatively covered.

*Spoiler: posting template*
Show


*Xorgid*, Berbalang Wizard | AC: 16 HP: 14/14 | PP: 12 PIv: 16 PIs: 12 
HD: 2 / 2d6 | Recovery: 1 / 1LR | Duplicate: 1 / 1SR
Spell slots: 1st: 3 / 3
Conditions: none 

Xorgid walks into the room, looking around for any new danger. He sees his friends, Calia and Sundew, and acknowledges them without any sort of a smile. He is happy to see them, even if it is not apparent. He walks over to them as if he is only doing it out of obligation, not letting on that he really does care for them. He speaks with a reserved, formal and slightly creepy voice, as if he is afraid someone might overhear him, even though the only other person in the tavern is the innkeeper.

*"Hello. Did either of you find anything? Alas, I was unsuccessful in my efforts."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Action:*
*Bonus Action:* (hide, disengage)
*Reaction:* (shield, absorb elements)
*Movement:* (30' fly speed)
*Object:*
*Concentration:*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show

----------


## JNAProductions

Nah, Ill be Int-based. I just like having Cha skills.

Phone posting to get my post in, will edit stuff in later.




> Celia has to go fast!
> 
> *Spoiler: Background*
> Show
> 
> Celia _was_ an ordinary Tabaxi. She was born to parents who, unfortunately for her, had made some ill-fated deals in their past. They were SUPPOSED to give up their firstborn son. Only, that didn't happen. First kid was a girl. And then the second. And the third. When it reached Celia, the fey that had struck the bargain were willing to renegotiate the terms.
> 
> The fey had little use for the elder children, so they took the as-of-yet unnamed Celia. What exactly they did... Is unclear. But when Celia was returned to her old home, she was about two feet tall, and quite a surprise to the new occupants. Her old family had moved house, and the strangers there were not exactly happy about the sudden appearance of the small fast girl. So, she left. Quickly.
> 
> ...


Updated post with background and sheet.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Whoa, you picked already! Here's Sundew's sheet. I think I still need to write down the class equipment, which could include armor amusingly. It raises the question of where this stuff came from, but I've established that Sundew's natural state is mostly humanoid so it's not _just_ dead weight.

----------


## Xihirli

Alright, let's read these and make an IC post shall we

----------


## JNAProductions

> Alright, let's read these and make an IC post shall we


Looking forward to it. :)

----------


## Xihirli

Alright, IC! 
Let's meet everyone

----------


## Xihirli

Bob, gimme persuasion.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Persuasion: (1d20-1)[*13*]

----------


## JNAProductions

> Persuasion: [roll0]


I believe in you! 13 is best number! :P

----------


## Xihirli

Definitely higher than I thought you'd get.

Oh, Doctor: Just wanted to let you know that ally-gathering is a big part of the game so hypothetically you could get someone whose sole purpose is throwing you to join the party.

----------


## Xihirli

With passive insight, you don't see any hints of dishonesty.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Is he offering to let me copy a spell now, then pay us 100gp when we're done, or is he asking me to pay him back 100gp for the inks when we are done?

----------


## Xihirli

> Is he offering to let me copy a spell now, then pay us 100gp when we're done, or is he asking me to pay him back 100gp for the inks when we are done?


The former.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Speaking of backstories not being from Thurmaster, I have it in my head that Sundew's hometown is a fair bit back the way we came, but I'm not sure what our map is going to look like. If it's the one I found online, it might be across the river from Lyrchwood or something?

----------


## Xihirli

The map has spoilers or I would post it. But yeah I'm going on the working idea that all of the locations are new to you. 

Doctor, you know where the river is relative to you, so if Thurmaster is that far along the river it's west by a fair bit. Hundred-forty miles, a little less.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

That would certainly help explain why he's willing to pay so much for us to make the trip. I'll commit the map I saw to anti-memory and confirm that Sundew is from somewhere in the other direction.

----------


## Bobthewizard

History to see what Xorgid knows about Thurmaster (1d20+6)[*9*]

Edit: apparently he should stick to persuasion.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Nice REI reference, DrGuns!

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

> Nice REI reference, DrGuns!


I don't know what REI stands for? It might be a coincidence, or indirect inspiration from tropes, or whatever is the writing equivalent of convergent evolution.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Xihirli

If you're going to approach the archers it's initiative.

----------


## JNAProductions

Fair. Not intending to initiate fighting yet, but makes sense.

(1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Initiative! (1d20+2)[*15*]

I'll be interposing Sundew between the archers and their targets, then attacking.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> I don't know what REI stands for? It might be a coincidence, or indirect inspiration from tropes, or whatever is the writing equivalent of convergent evolution.


REI is a national sporting goods store in the US. If you go there and tell them you want to go backpacking, you'll end up spending $1000 and carrying 60 pounds of gear. 

Also, Xorgid's initiative (1d20+3)[*10*]

How far are we from the archers?

----------


## Xihirli

(5d20)[*20*][*13*][*8*][*9*][*12*](62) it seems that everyone is willing for nitiatives.

----------


## Xihirli

> REI is a national sporting goods store in the US. If you go there and tell them you want to go backpacking, you'll end up spending $1000 and carrying 60 pounds of gear. 
> 
> Also, Xorgid's initiative [roll0]
> 
> How far are we from the archers?


Theyre about 60 feet to the north.

----------


## Xihirli

So for initiatives we have

Archer 1
Sundew
Archer 2
Farmer 1
Xorgid
Celia
Farmer 2
Farmer 3

----------


## Bobthewizard

Wow. That's a lot of poison damage. I'm glad we didn't start at level 1.

----------


## JNAProductions

60'? Dope, I can reach them without using any actions. Just Feline Agility.

In that case, I'll preroll two dagger attacks-aiming to knock them out, if they hit 0, rather than kill.

(1d20+5)[*9*]
(1d4+3)[*4*]

(1d20+5)[*12*]
(1d4)[*4*]

Edit: I'm sad now. :P

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I'm already committed to the actions I posted for init count 15.

Sundew's Fortitude save vs. poison: (1d20+2)[*9*]

Edit: HP remaining: 2/20

----------


## Xihirli

Okay, so interpose and close with the archers. 

So disadvantage (2d20)[*2*][*2*](4)+4; (1d6+2)[*7*] + (2d8)[*6*] poison on a CON save
Luckily each of the archers has only one arrow poisoned unless they want to use their action.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Let's hope the archers only have 13HP each and that the farmers aren't just a ruse to suck us in.

----------


## Xihirli

Gonna do a little morale check.

(1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I guess the poison really doesn't play nice with Sundew's weird physiology.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Xihirli

Oh, deepest apologies Doctor, the poison ran out at the end of the sleeping archer's turn. 
*Spoiler: Athletics*
Show

(1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## JNAProductions

As best I can tell, can I awaken the archers without Mr. Angry Farmer noticing?

Failing that, what kind of action would it be to snatch some poison from them and make one of my bolts more lethal?

----------


## Xihirli

> As best I can tell, can I awaken the archers without Mr. Angry Farmer noticing?
> 
> Failing that, what kind of action would it be to snatch some poison from them and make one of my bolts more lethal?


A: I... suppose, but why do you want to?
B: First you'd have to search them to see if they have more poison than just the arrows they've already shot. Which would be an Investigation check... I'll say as a Bonus Action that seems fairish

----------


## JNAProductions

> A: I... suppose, but why do you want to?
> B: First you'd have to search them to see if they have more poison than just the arrows they've already shot. Which would be an Investigation check... I'll say as a Bonus Action that seems fairish


Because the farmers are gone and all that's left is Mr. Angry.

Then again, they might not realize that we're not here to hurt anyone.

I'll just move up to Angryface and stabbity-stab.

(1d20+5)[*6*]
(1d4+3)[*7*]

(1d20+5)[*6*]
(1d4)[*2*]

If I need to BA Dash to reach him, ignore that second attack.

Have I rolled ANYTHING decent this game? Gerblech!

----------


## Xihirli

Okay he's going to kill you, Celia!
Well, maybe. (1d20+3)[*5*]; (1d4+3)[*7*]

----------


## JNAProductions

> Okay he's going to kill you, Celia!
> Well, maybe. (1d20+5)[*22*]; (1d4+3)[*5*]


The dice roller hates farmers too!

(1d20+5)[*22*]
(1d4+3)[*5*]

(1d20+5)[*6*]
(1d4)[*1*]

Please roll better, dice! Pretty please?

Also, I could cast _Sanctuary_ on myself, but I've got HP for the moment. So I won't.

----------


## Bobthewizard

That's impressive. 3 out of 4 attacks were natural 1's.

Edit: Now 4 out of 5 for the two of us.

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+1)[*7*] Morale check, he is nearly bloodied.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Well! That was statistically unlikely. I guess I should have just held my breath and hoped no one would ask me to roll that.

What should I do now?

----------


## Xihirli

I only called for one death save, though WOW.
So you had two failures and were likely going to die before Xorgid stabilized you. 
Congratulations, Xorgid, you saved a life! Gain an inspiration.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Oh thank goodness! Thank you, Bobthewizard!

----------


## Bobthewizard

You are welcome. That was a lot of natural one's for us. If we move your death save up in front of Xorgid's medicine check, we were 5 out of 6 rolling natural ones at one point. 

And JNAP, I love that Celia asked Xorgid back what he just said. I'm using a thesaurus to make his posts as esoteric as possible os it's funny that you said the same thing.

----------


## JNAProductions

I mean, Xorgid's not really that much smarter than Celia-18 Int vs. 16 Int.
But he is much more grandiose in his words. :P

----------


## Bobthewizard

Yes. He's obnoxious. Celia can definitely translate for him. I pictured your response as more sarcastically saying "this is what you meant to say"

----------


## JNAProductions

> Yes. He's obnoxious. Celia can definitely translate for him. I pictured your response as more sarcastically saying "this is what you meant to say"


It's not, actually. It's Celia being in combat mode and not fully understanding Xorgid's verbosity.

Feel free to needle her over it later.

----------


## Bobthewizard

No. I'm not picturing him as being arrogant about his big words. Those are just the ones he knows. Like he memorized a dictionary but has hardly ever talked to anyone. 

I'll probably back off the schtick as we go, but it's fun right now.

Edit: PS we should kill one of the archers.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Well, what do you all think? I assume we aren't going to kill them. Should we let the archers go? Tie them up? Have them take us to Carlanis to see what is going on? Or take them with us and continue on our way?

----------


## Xihirli

Everyone cool with me accelerating us three hours so we can have all of you again?

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I have no objections. I haven't been able to think of anything interesting to post while Sundew's unconscious.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d3)[*1*]

For my IC post.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I feel like I missed something. I thought we had to walk for a little while before getting to the brook spot, and so I thought that we were already accepting that Carl got away and moving on?

...okay, right, those steps never actually happened and my brain just kind of *inserted* them. I hate when my brain does that.

Should we try tracking him, or should we move on with the delivery?

----------


## Xihirli

That is correct though. Since Carlanis has left, you have waited for Sundew to wake up, taken a short rest, and gone the opposite way for awhile.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Sorry. I pictured him retreating the way we needed to go. We can move on.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Xhirli, can Xorgid's spectral duplicate keep watch while Xorgid is getting a long rest?

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d20)[*16*] Perception
(1d20)[*3*] Disadvantage

Gonna call it DC 8 to hear the commotion and wake up.

----------


## Xihirli

> Xhirli, can Xorgid's spectral duplicate keep watch while Xorgid is getting a long rest?


Uh yes, yes it could.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Should I switch to a darker shade of green? It's hard to tell it from the surrounding black text, but I'm starting to realize that this green on a white background is a bit eye-strain-inducing.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Xhirli, could I get a quick recap of locations. Where we started, our destination, where Milborne is in relation to those.
I'll add some notes to my post to keep track of this better.

----------


## Xihirli

Uh here is where you've been so far.

*Spoiler: Image*
Show

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I have been called in for a series of long projects IRL and will likely not post until next Tuesday.

----------


## Xihirli

Got it. Wheelbarrow mode.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Called in for a series of long projects sounds ominous. Good luck.

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d20+5)[*9*] Sleight of Hand, to do a trick for the kids.
+(1d4)[*1*] from _Guidance_ and make it a magic act. :P

----------


## Xihirli

Bob, give me persuasion to get Andren to give his sweethearts most prized possession to a total stranger.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Persuasion (1d20-1)[*1*]

Ah well  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## JNAProductions

> Persuasion [roll0]
> 
> Ah well


You did you best. :P

----------


## Xihirli

I'm going to hold off for Sundew here, since we should be expecting Guns any second now.

----------


## Xihirli

Can everyone give me perception for our little montage section coming up?
Xorgid, can you give me two?

----------


## Bobthewizard

Xorgid's 2 perception checks

(1d20+2)[*10*]
(1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## JNAProductions

Wisdom... My bane!

(1d20)[*7*]

I'd like to add _Guidance_ but can't really justify it. So, regular d20 it shall be!

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Perception! (1d20+4)[*16*]

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I'll roll animal handling here to see how much Sundew can teach Celia about sheep here:

(1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## Xihirli

Doc? Still with us?

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I'm back from what was keeping me away! I also don't have any more interesting input on the current conversation I don't think.

----------


## Xihirli

Got it. In that case I will move us on to Thurmaster.

----------


## Xihirli

Bob, gimme that big persuasion with the vantage of adding.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Persuasion: (1d20-1)[*7*], (1d20-1)[*2*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Investigation (1d20+6)[*7*]

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d20+5)[*21*] Investigation!

----------


## Xihirli

(1d20+4)[*6*] Sundew Perception

----------


## Xihirli

Look, sometimes the ranger nat 20s on survival.

----------


## JNAProductions

How far is the guard?

----------


## Xihirli

Let me do some quick trigonometry. 


Two hundred and three point nine feet.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

I don't suppose Sundew can give the advantage of a team effort with telepathic advice? ^_^;

*Spoiler: silly idea in my head*
Show


_What are you doing?! It won't matter how fast you are if you just run out on the road they're watching!_

*The camera pans to the target hiding spot like when you enter a room in a Zelda game*

We need to find a better angle. Maybe those reeds over there?

----------


## JNAProductions

Yeah, I've been rolling real well on Perception (something I'm mediocre at) but now something I'm GOOD AT rolls around, and... Whomp-whomp.

----------


## JNAProductions

How thick is the ladder? Are we talking two poles and rope strung between them, or thick planks of ladderness?

Because Celia is smol. Tiny, in fact. There may be hiding options not available to larger creatures.

----------


## Xihirli

Planks of wood built into the wall. She could probably fit under one of them.

----------


## Xihirli

To clarify, the archer heading for the staircase is not immediately next to you, but it _shoooould_ be possible to intercept them after they are out of sight but before they get all the way down.

----------

